# We are recording in a studio!



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Me and my band The Wit are recording a few songs at Hillside Audio in Ottawa and I am allowed to film during the sessions, of course it will take weeks before I can share something that worth listening but I can't wait to post this footage with audio from the camera and read what you guys think, of course is not much, just 30 seconds of drum tracking.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

To everyone in "The Wit" ....Enjoy the recording sessions! 
Hope it all goes very well. 

Looking forward to hearing and seeing the results.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--enjoy!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool! Looking forward to hearing the recordings.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

That will be a great experience! Enjoy!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you so lunch guys for the encouragement and support. All this has been happening so fast that I haven't had time to think about having fun, only thing I can assure you is that coffee is a wonderful drug, specially if you don't drink often enough to develop a tolerance


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Will the older dancing woman be in the studio with you? 

Don't be shy about asking to borrow my gear....assuming you need anything extra.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I still have one of your distortions!

No ladies allowed in the studio this time.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Another shot from today session:


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Last night was the last session of our little production and I finished recording guitars, here is a small preview:




I had the opportunity to play with higher quality guitars (Gibson SG, Strat, another Tele...) and the truth is that I see almost no difference with my cheap Squier. Tell me about it!


----------

